# Surf fishing isle of palms



## moorman2728 (Jun 10, 2010)

I just started surf fishing when we head to the beach last summer, and we went to surfside. Caught some small sharks and a stingray. This summer we are heading to isle of palms near Dewees inlet. Really want to catch anything we can, especially to eat. Heard shark fishing was decent but don't know if it's legal? Please throw some info my way.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

have you tried www.charlestonfishing.com ? its a good charleston area fishing forum.


----------



## moorman2728 (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah, been all over the place, wanted to get some specifics. had a buddy who went down last week and caught over 20 sharks. haven't really read anything about blues, spanish mackerl, etc. anything will be great!


----------

